# String Stop on a Martin Saber



## DVC357 (Sep 12, 2012)

New Old Guy here.
Bought my first bow since shooting a recurve in college 35 years ago.
I got a 2011 Martin Saber compound. I noticed the hole which my stabilizer 
screws into, after about a 1/4" blank continues on through as a slightly larger 
diameter "none" threaded hole. 
My question with that none threaded hole exiting the rear is there any good 
way to affix a string stop there?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I looked at that bow and it appears it wasn't intended to use one.

On my shadowcat there is a hole drilled and tapped through the side of the riser at that hole. You could do that, or get one that attaches to the front stabilizer hole
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STS-String-...354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aacad502


----------



## hargettn1 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the same model bow. Pick up a Limbsaver string stop about $40. It has an adapter that mounts it to the front of the riser between it and a stabilizer... very easy to install, takes about 10 mins to get it lined up just right. Good luck


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

There is a hole on the side of the riser that is in align with that hole the string stop slides into the hole and a set screw on the side of the riser hold it in place.


----------

